# Photos from Ålesund - the most beautiful city in Norway



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ålesund, a city of 42.000 people (131.000 in the metropolitan area) is the gate to the famous Norwegian fjords and mountains, with the Geiranger fjord and a large area of mountains nearby.

Historically, the area was the site of an important trade port named Borgund, but the city Ålesund was folunded as late as 1848. It was primarily comprised of wooden buildings until the great 1904 fire, after which the city has become a centre of Art Noveau (Jugendstil) architecture.

Ålesund has been voted the most beautiful city in Norway several times.























































These are just some of the pictures showing the city's centre. Later I can post more pictures of other city districts and more from the surrounding area.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Such a sweet city  Like the architecture


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

waw, I hate big cities lool I wanna die in Alesund lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

It's beautiful but Bergen is the most beautiful city in Norway.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> It's beautiful but Bergen is the most beautiful city in Norway.


Mate, if you come to Ålesund you can see for yourself why the city has been voted most beautiful in Norway (both by the press and the general people). 

Plus, Bergen is too rainy for my taste. :lol:


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

wow what an icredible and beautiful town, i dream to be there, please more pics..


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

amazing!
more pictures please!!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

cute 0.0


----------



## kaixinde (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city indeed


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Took a few photos this summer from Ålesund, here they are. Its a rather small city, but the most beautiful in Norway indeed!


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for those pictures. 

Ålesund is also very close to the Geiranger fjord, an UNESCO site:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

5993 said:


> Mate, if you come to Ålesund you can see for yourself why the city has been voted most beautiful in Norway (both by the press and the general people).
> 
> Plus, Bergen is too rainy for my taste. :lol:


The beauty is subjective, and in my opinion Alesund is a very beautiful city but Bergen is more... Alesund but surely that is much more beautiful that the capital Oslo. 

If you do not like too much rain, come to Portugal:lol:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

@ Gustavo__Almeida__
I could do some time in Portugal in the worst rain-period of the year, thats true! but the nature here is 10x more awesome in most seasons exept fog and too much rain so you can't see a shit! About Bergen, its probably just as nice, but i need to go there and do some time with it i guess. Ålesund is not far from where i live so been there lots of times.

Rauma with Åndalsnes, Trollveggen and Trollstigen is also right next to Ålesund, which is just as spectacular as Geirangerfjorden. Perfect tourist-spots.


















































Ålesund's nabours.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Then it rains all year, here in the winter, the period of rainfall, but there is much sun and mediterranean landscape is wonderfull :cheers:
The nature in Norway is spectacular but too cold for me but surely a country that I visit..


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ And Portugal is too hot from me, so just for visiting! But in summer we have much more sun than Portugal, Northern Norway have sun 24h a day in june and july when we have the midnight sun, actually great when we have 30c daytime and 20c midnight! But its the opposite during winter, but i enjoy heavy snow just as much as sun and 30c! 

It rains most in winter here too, luckly as snow exept near the coast and in the cities. Some years summers can be rainy, sometimes as dry as in Portugal.

Btw, greetings from my place, its 110cm snow and a really bad blizzard right now with -3c.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

If it is very hot, come like now in winter... but usually the north-European tourists seeking sun and Portuguese sea... 
Now in my place, 15º and some clouds.


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

icredible and beautiful town,i wish i live there


----------

